# The "Yellow Car"



## Silverado_13 (Dec 9, 2008)

Here's a little photoshoot I did about a month ago for a customer of the shop that I work at. The car made 1265rwhp/1103rwtq on 18 lbs of boost and is capable of making 2000+ to the tires.

All pictures were shot with my puny 5.0 MP Canon point and shoot and a tripod. None of the photos are post-processed. Upgrading to a Canon Rebel XS very soon. 

All comments (positive or negative) are appreciated. I'm still learning. Enjoy. :mrgreen:


----------



## keybq (Dec 9, 2008)

im sorry but i cant belive that has 1300 pounds of torque that car would be twisted into a beer can. Nice pics. S0rry i am just not a corvette  fan.


----------



## Silverado_13 (Dec 9, 2008)

keybq said:


> im sorry but i cant belive that has 1300 pounds of torque that car would be twisted into a beer can. Nice pics. S0rry i am just not a corvette  fan.



Somehow I knew that was coming. The 835/673 run was made on 8 pounds of boost.

Here you go.


----------



## keybq (Dec 9, 2008)

yea i just went to the website and saw that holy crap is all i got to say. They had to beef that chassie up so much to handle that much power


----------



## Silverado_13 (Dec 9, 2008)

keybq said:


> yea i just went to the website and saw that holy crap is all i got to say. They had to beef that chassie up so much to handle that much power



Yes, we did. Another car with a very similar setup is in the works right now. I have already talked to the customer and have already setup a photoshoot for when we finish his car.


----------



## PatrickHMS (Dec 9, 2008)

Nice images for having used a camera that many would question its capabilities.

Good job with what you had to work with.

I am in Atlanta area too, might look this place up...


----------



## AlfromLA (Dec 9, 2008)

cool car.


----------



## Silverado_13 (Dec 10, 2008)

PatrickHMS said:


> Nice images for having used a camera that many would question its capabilities.
> 
> Good job with what you had to work with.
> 
> I am in Atlanta area too, might look this place up...


 
Thanks!

Yeah man, we're at the shop everyday but Sunday. 10 -6. :thumbup:


----------



## jv17 (Dec 10, 2008)

nice car but it would be better if you edit the background of it


----------



## Silverado_13 (Dec 10, 2008)

jv17 said:


> nice car but it would be better if you edit the background of it


 
< "My Photos are OK to Edit" 

:mrgreen:


----------

